# Name Pronounciation Site



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 9, 2013)

Found a great site for folks like me who use names like "Ceallach" and have no clue as to how to actually pronounce them!  It has all sorts of names and I think other words pronounced in wave files by native speakers.

Forvo: the pronunciation guide. All the words in the world pronounced by native speakers


----------



## Rinzei (Nov 9, 2013)

Ah, thanks for posting! I found this once randomly when I was looking at Welsh names a long time ago, but I'd lost it and couldn't remember what it was called. Thanks!


----------

